# peau meurtrie



## mimie

Bonjour,

Y a-t-il un mot qui peut qualifier l'état de la peau lorsqu'elle est meurtrie comme lorsqu'on n'a pas enlevé les chaussures pendant des jours ou comme lorsqu'on reste assis trop longtemps ? (c'est pour pouvoir chercher un conseil/remède pour qqn sur le net et je n'arrive pas à trouver le bon mot). Dans ma langue on dit que la peau est "cuite", mais en francais je suis bloquée. 

Merci pour toute aide,
Mimie


----------



## Agnès E.

Serait-ce les escarres ?


----------



## mimie

D'après les images, non parce que l'escarre semble trop sévère. Il s'agit d'un état juste "gâteux" mais sans aller loin.


----------



## Agnès E.

Une peau tuméfiée, peut-être, alors. 

Si vous avez un lien vers une image qui décrirait ce que vous voulez dire, envoyez-le moi par PM et je le posterai pour vous.


----------



## mimie

J'ai trouvé un mot mais je ne sais pas s'il est bon : macéré. Pouvez-vous me dire si cela peut qualifier la peau et s'il décrit l'état que j'évoque ci-dessus?


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,
Une peau desquamée peut-être ?
(j'ai cherché à squames, il n'y avait pas de photos pour desquamée)


----------



## mickaël

mimie said:


> J'ai trouvé un mot mais je ne sais pas s'il est bon : macéré. Pouvez-vous me dire si cela peut qualifier la peau et s'il décrit l'état que j'évoque ci-dessus?


Possible. 
 L'Atlif donne cette définition pour "macéré" :


			
				Atlif said:
			
		

> _PATHOL. _[En parlant d'un tissu, d'un organe, d'un organisme]  Qui est ramolli et altéré par l'humidité ou un séjour prolongé dans un liquide. _On a constaté des accidents de pieds macérés, par 12__o__et au mois d'Août_ (LANGLOIS, BINET ds _Nouv. Traité méd. _fasc. 7 1924, p. 179). _Sur les foetus macérés (...), on le trouve _[_le tréponème_]_ parfois en quantité considérable_ (NICOLAS ds _Nouv. Traité Méd. _fasc. 4 1925, p. 595).


----------



## mimie

> Qui est ramolli et altéré par l'humidité ou un séjour prolongé dans un liquide.


Non pour macérée aussi alors (car aucun liquide)


----------



## mickaël

mimie said:


> Non pour macérée non plus alors (car aucun liquide)


La transpiration ? Mais, c'est vrai que c'est peut-être plus les frottements que l'humidité qui les met en mauvais état, pour le cas des pieds.


----------



## tie-break

Bonsoir,
une peau pourrie?


----------



## Grop

Elle est peut-être fripée?


----------



## Francois114

Je propose "la peau mâchée" ou "flétrie". Et puis il ya le mot "abimée", qui est plus générique mais qui marcherait bien, non ?


----------



## itka

tie-break said:


> Bonsoir,
> une peau pourrie?



Salut Stef (merci pour ton message et bon retour !)
Mais... non ! Une peau ne peut être "pourrie" que quelques temps après l'enterrement ! 

Vraiment, je ne vois pas de mot français pour décrire ce problème de peau... mais à vrai dire, c'est le problème que je ne vois pas. 

Quand on reste assis trop longtemps, on peut être ankylosé, mais ça touche les muscles, pas la peau... Je n'ai pas l'impression que ma peau souffre dans ce cas ... Peux-tu nous expliquer comment est ta peau quand elle est "cuite" ?


----------



## FrenchFrog56

Est-ce que ce serait ceci:

inflammation:état pathologique caractérisé par de la chaleur, de la rougeur, de la douleur et parfois de la tuméfaction.

Ceci, selon le dictionnaire sur le site de TV5 Monde...


----------



## FrenchFrog56

la peau peut devenir ainsi, lorsque l'on est assis trop longtemps...ou coucher trop longtemps...

J'ai vu ma mère décédée du cancer l'été passé...en vous évitant les détails...ici, au Québec, les infirmières faisaient état de "plaies de lit"...


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Et si on disait tout bêtement "la peau abîmée", mais c'est un peu vague!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pour la peau des fruits (seulement ?) qui ont été entassés ou ont reçu des coups, en Bretagne (seulement ?) on dit qu'elle est "bloncée"...


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour :

On peut avoir la peau irritée, avoir même des escarres si on reste trop longtemps couchés ou sans bouger, des ulcérations...

Aux pieds, on aurait plutôt des ampoules, la peau arrachée...

Aïe, ça fait mal de toutes façons !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## itka

Le mot "escarre" a été proposé, mais Mimie a dit que ce n'était pas cela...
(je pense que c'est ce que FrenchFrog appelle "plaies de lit").

La peau "bloncée" Karine ? Je n'ai jamais entendu ce mot, mais ça existe peut-être quand même ??? Tiens je vais faire un tour sur ATilf....

Non, il ne connaît pas non plus. Ce doit être un _bretagnisme_  !

Eh bien, désolée. J'attrappe des ampoules, ça oui ! ... mais pas en restant dans un fauteuil ... ma peau s'abîme si je la soigne mal... mais elle n'a pas l'air de souffrir parce que je reste assise.. sauf si le film est très mauvais !


----------



## Kmyyy

Je ne sais pas du tout si ce que je vais dire est juste, mais essayez de vous imaginer un soldat de guerre ( 14-18 au hasard) qui n'a pas enlevé ses chaussures pendant quelques jours... comment qualifierez vous l'etat de ses pieds ?  
Tuméfié, desquamé, escarres passent mal, d'après moi, mais j'ai du mal à proposer autre chose que macéré ou inflammé.

Bon courage, et surtout Mimie, precise nous ce qui s'est passé aux pieds de cette personne !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour !

Je crois qu'on dirait dans tous les cas qu'on a tout simplement "la chair à vif".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## itka

Kmyyy said:


> Je ne sais pas du tout si ce que je vais dire est juste, mais essayez de vous imaginer un soldat de guerre ( 14-18 au hasard) qui n'a pas enlevé ses chaussures pendant quelques jours... comment qualifierez vous l'etat de ses pieds ?
> Tuméfié, desquamé, escarres passent mal, d'après moi, mais j'ai du mal à proposer autre chose que macéré ou *e*nflammé.
> 
> Bon courage, et surtout Mimie, precise nous ce qui s'est passé aux pieds de cette personne !



Dans ton exemple, je crois que *macéré* serait le plus proche de l'idée que je me fais de ces pieds-là... "des pieds qui ont macéré plusieurs jours dans des godillots..." (et non : la peau macérée) *Enflammés *conviendrait s'il y a des zones enflammées (rouges, brûlantes)

Pour tout dire, il ne me semble pas qu'il existe un mot pour traduire exactement l'état de la peau dans ce cas. Il faut faire une périphrase...


----------



## mimie

Merci à tout le monde pour vos propositions! 
Je me suis rendu compte qu'en fait chez nous on peut utiliser ce terme ("cuit") pour désigner plusieurs états qui ne sont pas forcément pareils même s'ils génèrent des douleurs à peu près similaires. Le français est très riche et les différencie, donc à moi de trouver ce qui est approprié ! 
Merci encore!
Mimie


----------

